# So I built this suspension contraption in my living room.... *NSFW*



## MyaLover (Jan 12, 2009)

And I had to try it out myself before i had someone else on it.  When the hubby came home he was a teensy bit angry... to say the least, that I built a 8ft x 8ft contraption in our living room.  But he got over it and actually helped me assemble it the rest of the way.  So here are the first test pics, let me know what you guys think, and if you have any interesting pose ideas too!

1.







2.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh boy! I envy your space to build something like that and I envy your skill.  This is a neat concept, it makes me think of beauty and rebirth spawning from an ethereal womb, or something like that.  The cold temperature is an interesting choice; it really colours the mood somewhat hostile or uninviting, especially when considering the seriousness of your stare.


----------



## LucyRose (Jan 12, 2009)

got to admit im pretty jealous, those photos are beautiful
how did you do it?


----------



## pez (Jan 12, 2009)

*sigh* Shear genius, and a beautiful model, as well. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ianm (Jan 12, 2009)

great shots


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  These are just test shots.  I will be able to do more when I have an actual model AND someone else behind the camera!  Doing both can be exhausting!  But some of the out takes are pretty funny, considering my balance isnt all that great 


I really like the term 'rebirth".  I wasnt sure what to title these, but I think that may be it!  My creativity always seems to be cut short once I get to the titling stage.

I will post a photo of my weird invention probably tomorrow.  I plan to try a few more different things as I have a day off!!  (finally!)


----------



## Arch (Jan 12, 2009)

yea i like these ones, your exposures are alot cleaner then some of your others, good job :thumbup:

Mya, being a self port addict and always trying to come up with new ideas... how difficult do you think doing one really nice self port a day for an entire year would be?!
Difficult huh... yep thats what i thought... not sure if you've seen this on Flickr yet, but i was truly impressed, and thought you'd not only be inspired by the sheer brillance of this photographer but maybe give you some new ideas. 

365 - one self port everyday for a year

(i think they tend to get better towards the end.. you can actually see her skills getting better!)


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yes, her and i have talked on occasion through flickr mail!  It would be hard, and If i didnt have a day job (becuz no one wants to see photos of me asleep watching the golden girls on the couch 297 times)  I would try it.  Photography for me though isnt about how many I can take.  this idea I had for these shots was about a month in the works.  I like the process, I like the design.  I dont know if I would feel the same way doing a photo every day for a year.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Arch (Jan 12, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> I dont know if I would feel the same way doing a photo every day for a year.  Does that make sense?



Oh hell yes, defo... iv done a fair few self ports in the past, doing it everyday would be wayyy too much for me! I was just impressed by how many ideas this photographer had come up with... you'd think at some point your mind would just go blank!
Doing it everyday would also probably take the fun out of it... she must have had some real strong determination to be able to pull it off and i bet she's thinking 'never again!!'


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 12, 2009)

Agreed!!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, these are really cool. In some weird way they remind me of Anne Geddes' work. 

Good Lord, a self-portrait every day... now _that's_ work.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 12, 2009)

Those are very good.  Interesting setup.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jan 12, 2009)

Morgan: 
I think that these border on being great. I would like to see them in black and white- the blue tint, though subtle, to me, takes away from what would be a classic pose. Stark White and Ebony Black, to me, would give a timeless quality to the images. 
These must be difficult shots to manage on your own, but from a strictly picky point of view, I wish you had someone who could adjust for the unfortunate shadows - the one  on your cheek in the first one and the shadow across your upper calf in the same picture. Also someone to fix your hair ( the loose strand in the first picture after you were in position). Your left foot looks quite uncomfortable, almost crappy, and your hand holding it is awkward. I would rather have seen it some what looser. 
To my eye the second picture is the better one in terms of composition and position. It looks more comfortable even though it is more like a death case. It reminds me of photographs I have seem from the twenties and thirties. With the eyes open and a Mona Lisa smile it would be a very sexy pinup type of pose. Again there are shadows that bother me. The one on your left chest looks like a bruise, and extends across your chest to a lessor extent. Also your right hand looks like you dipped it in purple ink. Your left knee casts a shadow on your right leg that would look better if it weren't so prominent.   I know you can't see these things while _en_ _pointe_ so to speak. And that is why you need an assistant. 
You are much too vibrant and vivacious to do the pallor of death too often. 
Just my 11/2 cents for all it is worth.
Judge Sharpe


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 12, 2009)

Well first of all, thank you everyone for taking the time to comment!

And yes, it is very difficult to do these by myself, however, i do not do these for a living, so i d not want an assistant.  The point of my self ports are for me to test an idea and also to relieve a little stress sometimes.  its my wind down time.  Just like some people write or draw or go fishing.  So an assistant would not only be pointless, but it would also be invasive.

And a little secret... NONE of these photos were comfortable!  hahahaha!  So if one looks like it is, im glad to have fooled you.

Lastly, yes I am vibrant and vivacious.    But "pallor of death?"  If that is your take on my photos,  that is fine, everyone is going to have their beliefs on what my self ports mean.  But what they "mean" to others, means nothing to me.  What means something to me is the constructive criticism I get back on the technical aspects.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 12, 2009)

Great Photos... let's see one of the contraption!


----------



## pez (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm imagining a device like those gadgets in the TV movie _Tommyknockers_. :shock:


----------



## Jon_Are (Jan 12, 2009)

#2 looks like you're cradled in the unseen paws of King Kong.

These are fantastic; I'd love to see more.

Jon


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 12, 2009)

I kinda agree with the King Kong reference... interesting!

I did take some more this evening.  Ill put em up soon!


----------



## Michaelaw (Jan 12, 2009)

Not only are the images wonderful but somehow so is sitting here trying to figure out the nature of your suspension contraption. I haven't got a clue! It's kind of like watching a magician float before your eyes. Great work!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lovely shots.  I can't wait to see what this thing looks like.


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 12, 2009)

Id love to edit the first one so you're sitting inside a martini glass! LOL

Wait, scratch that, I just had an idea for a shoot........


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 12, 2009)

So do you use something hanging or is more like something hidden from view in the back of you?

-Nick


----------



## Eldrich (Jan 12, 2009)

Myalover, these are great!  It must be very satisfying to conceive of an idea, plan it, and then be able to pull it off wonderfully.  The results are beautiful


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you, and yes, the process is my favorite part.  The planning, the building, etc.  In this case, I needed to try it out to make sure it was sturdy enough to do what I wanted it to be able to do!

And yes, Ive already edited some from todays shoot... in a martini glass... hahaha


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Jan 13, 2009)

Morgan- I did not mean that the pictures with you in suspension reflected any meaning, just that I thought that they would look better in BW as it would take the blue cast away. The blue case gives the appearance of your being cold, physically, with a pallor- meaning an extreme or unnatural paleness. I suggested the "pallor of death', because that is what it looked like to me, and I have seen more than my share of dead people. I was in no way casting an opinion on your life or mental state. You have assured me in the past that you are very happy, and I have excepted that as fact and would not comment on it again per your assurances. If that is what you took from my comments, I apologize and ask for your forgiveness. I was simply commenting on the work before me. In fact I think the second photograph is one of the best I have seen on here, and is reminiscent of the early Marilyn Monroe photos taken for the very eary issues of Playboy. You remind me of a brainier Monroe. 
The suspension device in a unique take on the type of pose and works very well. I am amazed that you can pull this off by yourself, and would love to see your set up and the outtake photos you mentioned. 
Judge Sharpe


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 13, 2009)

All is forgiven, thanks to your "brainier Monroe" comment


----------



## JCGee (Jan 14, 2009)

Heh, why was the hubby mad?  Surely he immediately thought of another way to put that contraption to use?? =)

Aside from that sweet pics, what attracts me more to them is your unique touch that is put into the planning, design, modelling and the shoot.  On top of that, you pull it all off by yourself. 

I dig the effort you put into your photos.


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Parkerman (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty awesome if i do say so myself..


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 16, 2009)

Very creative and extremely beautiful, but, have you got big feet
















Sorry, couldn't help myself, hate to see these young bucks drooling. H


----------



## zeppelin390 (Jan 16, 2009)

may i volunteer to be the suspension contraption???? please.....


----------



## niforpix (Jan 16, 2009)

Flash Harry said:


> Very creative and extremely beautiful, but, have you got big feet


 
lol

What are those blue dots/circles in the middle of the first photo?


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 17, 2009)

i prefer the term... "flippers"  and i dont see any blue dots...


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 17, 2009)

Flash Harry said:


> Very creative and extremely beautiful, but, have you got big feet




Hahahaha they are a size 8, i assure you quite normal   But they are still better looking than niforpix


----------



## ATXshots (Jan 17, 2009)

Myalover, these are beautiful! How do you get everything to disappear into the black background?


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 17, 2009)

very carefully....


----------



## craig (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant! I see a whole series of photos coming out of this one. Not psyched on the colour temp.

Love & Bass


----------



## Jon_Are (Jan 18, 2009)

Morgan -

You _should not_ post a photo showing your contraption; leave the mystery there.

Your responses would go from "Oh, wow!" to "Oh, OK."

Jon


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree... thats why i havent posted it


----------



## niforpix (Jan 18, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> i prefer the term... "flippers" and i dont see any blue dots...


 
Are you using a CRT or LCD monitor. I can clearly see them on my screen.



MyaLover said:


> Hahahaha they are a size 8, i assure you quite normal  But they are still better looking than niforpix


 
Good one... :er:


----------



## Flash Harry (Jan 18, 2009)

MyaLover said:


> Hahahaha they are a size 8, i assure you quite normal   But they are still better looking than niforpix



I'd be over the moon to see them resting on my footstool:heart: see ya, H


----------



## emac82 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't see any blue dots at all, I am using a Macbook...


----------



## Moonb007 (Jan 18, 2009)

I loved the shots, the first one is incredible.  I also don't see dots and I have a LCD monitor that is calibrated.


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 18, 2009)

Still dont see any blue spots sorry


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 18, 2009)

"My photos are not ok to edit"  Please dont edit them. 

Once again:

"My photos are not ok to edit"


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 18, 2009)

niforpix said:


> Cranked up brightness, turned down contrast



In your completely blown out (unauthorized) edit, I can see one blue 'dot', I couldn't see anything in the original photo.  If you have to edit it to this extreme to see the dots you were seeing, I sort of have to question whether they were even there or not.  Is your monitor calibrated?


----------



## niforpix (Jan 18, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> In your completely blown out (unauthorized) edit, I can see one blue 'dot', I couldn't see anything in the original photo. If you have to edit it to this extreme to see the dots you were seeing, I sort of have to question whether they were even there or not. Is your monitor calibrated?


 
Like I said, I can see them in the original post. I blew them out to this "extreme" to show others, but oh well...

I'll remove my unathorized edit...


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you, please remove the post


----------



## niforpix (Jan 19, 2009)

^^ done. Can't remove someone else's quotes tho...


----------



## MyaLover (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## emac82 (Jan 21, 2009)

niforpix said:


> ^^ done. Can't remove someone else's quotes tho...



I removed it from my quote now too...


----------



## jane.aidan (Jan 21, 2009)

your shots were good... the woman in the picture is beautiful... the background is clean and ease to the eyes


----------

